# Can't Find 'Text View' For Magazines On The Kindle Fire HD



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

On my old Fire I could switch to layout view (two pages per screen) and also use text view, which eliminated ads / images and magnified the words. 

I can no longer find these options on my HD. I've tried different magazines without any luck. Double tapping simply brings up the menu.

Are these options unavailable for the HD Fire?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

When I opened a magazine, it said to double tap to get text, but I can't actually get it to work...  EDIT:  OK, that worked.  Maybe it needs to be turned on for a specific magazine?

Yup, I'm able to get it to work on a couple of different magazines.

Betsy


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for testing, Betsy. 

I did a bit more research and per Amazon's page it is indeed still available. I'm guessing the magazines I have aren't compatible. 

I still haven't been able to find the side-by-side layout option, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ireadbooks said:


> Thanks for testing, Betsy.
> 
> I did a bit more research and per Amazon's page it is indeed still available. I'm guessing the magazines I have aren't compatible.


Which magazines have you tried?


> I still haven't been able to find the side-by-side layout option, though.


Sorry, missed that comment in your first post. Hmmm...When I turn it to landscape, it automatically is doing side-by-side layout on the magazines I've been trying.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Books automatically go two page side-by-side on the 8.9 for me as well.  I do think there's a setting -- I think I saw it in the Aa menu. . . .but didn't explore further.

Sent from Gallifrey


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The setting in Aa (invoke the bottom/side menu bar to see the Aa option) only turns page curl on and off in magazine page view, whether in portrait or landscape.  In text view, it allows one to have one or two column layout in landscape mode(which to me is more like one or two page layout, but whatever).  But you have to be able to get to text view mode.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Ah... What magazine are you reading. I have a bunch, some I subscribe to and some I just got a one-off issue. I've just tried a half dozen and the double tap works to go to text mode in all of them. One I've tried include _The Family Handyman, The Atlantic, Smithsonian, PC Magazine, Popular Mechanics._

Sent from Gallifrey


----------



## ireadbooks (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks again, ladies. It was indeed the magazines I tried. (For the record, Essence and Fitness do not have Text Mode.)

However, it worked perfectly with O magazine, both Text Mode and magazine layout.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------

